# What Shall i do



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

I have orgered some plants from Java-plants which should be coming in the later part of this week. but i have a descision to make; should i wait a bit longer (2 months) before getting pressurised co2 (because i have no source of adding co2 atm) or get some yeast based system and 4 months before installing pressurised co2. i have a 125 litre tank and have ordered a 30 inch collection. http://www.java-plants.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_30&products_id=256
(these plants are just to get the algea levels down before i add my own choice of plants) the tank is running on 3WPG and i am feeding only trace elements.

it would be great if you could help me, so that i don't get yeast based when i didn't need to 

thanks colonel

P.s I will post a journal about this some time soon:sing:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's only going to be 2 months before you get your pressurized setup, just get yourself a liter of Seachem Excel and dose that until you get your setup. Anything leftover you could always use to supplement the CO2 or for spot treating algae.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

At 3 watts per gallon you cannot possibly get by for very long just dosing micronutrients. Unless you have a plant that will die without high light intensity I suggest you cut the light in half. And, Excel would then take care of the carbon needs very well.

Your poll needed an "add Excel" option!


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

OK then so if i took two of the bulbs out of the hood (half) then would the bulbs being used for the extra months be more damaged and need replacing sooner? or is this not a worry at all?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think a couple or three months would make much difference in the life of the bulb before needing replacement. Look at it this way: it can't result in you having to replace any of the bulbs sooner than you expected.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Last summer when I set up my tank I gradually pushed my light levels up with the assumption that I will soon have a pressurized co2 system. Excel could not save me from the algae that took over..

I would reduce the light some and make a DIY yeast system. At the very least you'll have fun doing it, and get some carbon into the water.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea lessen the light levels until you get the pressurized system/can start dosing macro/micros. You'd be amazed how much this cuts down on algae.

As for DIY... ehh it can be more trouble than its worth, IMO its better not to use DIY and just wait for the pressure. As everyone else said use excel until/even after you get pressure.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

Risht then this is what ill do just reduce the light by about half two bulbs then get excel until i get the pressure. thanks for all your help and i will make a journal


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck with it. You can never have too much Excel. It also comes in handy if you ever run out of CO2 and can't get a refill right away.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with the above suggestions. And I'll add, that if you don't want to go with Excel, then go ahead and try the yeast route for your 2-4 months before pressurized. Go ahead and cut your lighting down and see how big a difference CO2 will make. If nothing else, it never hurts to get some experience in some alternate methods.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> Good luck with it. You can never have too much Excel. It also comes in handy if you ever run out of CO2 and can't get a refill right away.


thanks for the support and great help as i say i would be lost without you guys 

colonel


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would definatly go with DIY while waiting to get pressurized. Having some C02 is going make a difference and is so much better than dosing Excel.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

mm yeah but but the cost of getting a diffuser and all when one will come witht the kit i will be purchasing, and all the hassle. but i do know that actual co2 is better than excel.

i will reconsider


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

in the end i purchased a Nutrafin co2 unit 

thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

Less light and dose with Excel, DIY fluctuates. Plus Excel will help with algae


----------

